# مقاطع الفيديو لع



## عمر بن رحال (17 مايو 2006)

*:: أريد فيديوهات عن عمليات تصنيع ( ضروري ) بارك الله فيكم*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأفاضل ..... حياكم الله

أريد أي روابط لمواقع فيها فيديوهات عن عمليات التصنيع ككل .
أو
أي فيديوهات خاصة بالفيبر جلاس ..... أو المواد المستخدمة في التصنيع عموماً ...*​


----------



## محمود علي خيري (17 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فعلًا أنا أيضًا أحتاج بشدة إلى فيديوهات فى عمليات تصنع الcomposite materials و carbon fiber
وجزاكم الله خيرًا


----------



## نظامي (18 مايو 2006)

هذا الموقع فيه افلام عمليات التصنيع للعديد من المنتجات، وبعض العمليات التصنيعية الأخرى ولكن لست متأكدا انها تحوي ما تريدون بالضبط
http://manufacturing.stanford.edu/


----------



## نور المهندس (22 مايو 2006)

اخي ...
اكتب اسم الموضوع ثم avi, او mov وستحصل على مايجمع موضوعك مع فلم باذن الله


----------



## المتألق (22 مايو 2006)

http://manufacturing.stanford.edu/

موقع رائع للتصنيع به الكثير من مقاطع الفيديو 

شكرا اخي نظامي لوضعك الرابط 

مع حبي
المتألق


----------



## عمر بن رحال (24 مايو 2006)

*الأفاضل

جزاكم الله خيراً : جميعاً*​


----------



## m_kamel (28 مايو 2006)

موقع به العديد من العمليات المختلفة للتصنيع 
http://www.me.gatech.edu/jonathan.colton/me4210/mfgvideos.html


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (29 مايو 2006)

يا أخى m_kamel جزاك الله خيرا فعلا الموقع رائع
بوركت يا أخى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر بن رحال (30 مايو 2006)

*الإخوة الأفاضل

بورك فيكم ، على المرور 

مُحبكم: عمر بن رحال السكندري.*​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يونيو 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء 

جزاكم الله خير جزاء . وتشكرون الف شكر .

البغدادي


----------



## عمر بن رحال (3 يونيو 2006)

*شكر الله لكم ، على مروركم .

مُحبكم: عمر بن رحال .
شبكة صيد الفوائد*​


----------



## MOHSEN_2007 (30 يونيو 2006)

*مقاطع الفيديو لعمليات التصنيع المختلفة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
موقع يحتوى على العديد من مقاطع الفيديو لعمليات التصنيع المختلفة الرابط للموقع لا تنسونا من دعائكم​

http://www.me.gatech.edu/jonathan.colton/me4210/mfgvideos.html
اخوكم فى الله 
[MOVE="right"]محسن سيد [/MOVE]


----------



## م هبه (30 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فبكم واكثر من امثالكم


----------



## نظامي (30 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فتوح (2 يوليو 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ محسن


----------



## MOHSEN_2007 (10 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## biomedical-eng (11 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
:20:


----------



## المهندس هيثــم (11 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## زناتي (13 يوليو 2006)

allah yjzak keer


----------



## هاني المهندس (13 يوليو 2006)

اريد ان اعرف كيفيه صناعه الصابون السائل


----------



## benghazi_girl (14 يوليو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخى الفاضل 
واجمل التحيات اقمها لك 
بنت بنغازى


----------



## المهند2006 (18 يوليو 2006)

الله يجزاك خير وماقصرت ونتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## eng_eslam (25 يوليو 2006)

مشكور كتيييييييييييير


----------



## عمر بن رحال (25 يوليو 2006)

وفقتم أخي الحبيب .


----------



## eng_mhem (26 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## ابو حارث (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على الموقع واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## PINK-LINK (9 أغسطس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا ياجماعة على الموقع الحلوة دى


----------



## عمر بن رحال (15 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله في جميع المارين .


----------



## eng_eslam (18 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر انا كنت محتاج لموقع زى دة كتير


----------



## عمر بن رحال (19 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً على المرور


----------



## salih9 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*مجهود طيب 
الله يعطيك الف عافية 
الي الامام ووفقك الله*


----------



## engine1 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## salih9 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموقع واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## عمر بن رحال (3 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرًا 
ونسأل تعالى أن يرزقنا الإخلاص في القول والعمل .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يونيو 2009)

يذخر الملتقى بمواضيع نافعة 
شكرا مهندس عمر بن رحال على السؤال
وشكرا للأجوبة 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله.
وجزى الله الجميع الخير.


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (22 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي 
موقع ممتازة


----------

